# Ole Smoky White Lightnin' Moonshine Review



## stonecutter2

My previous review of Ole Smoky Original Moonshine noted a distinctive corn flavor and aroma for that shine. Ole Smoky White Lightnin' has none of that. This is the 2nd jar I opened during a vacation last year in Tennessee.

In keeping with a clean, classic mason jar of moonshine look, White Lightnin' could easily pass for Ole Smoky Original in appearance, but that's where the similarities end.









In my review of Ole Smoky Original, I commented that Original wasn't like "drinking rubbing alcohol or anything." White Lightnin' is probably actually closer to drinking rubbing alcohol. No joke. It's got a very astringent aspect to it, powerfully alcoholic on the finish, and might be what some fear about moonshine from a mason jar. Although it could be sort of comparable to some vodkas, it doesn't have the presence and nuance that most good vodkas do, nor the finish. Neutral is an apt description. The first swig is the hardest...then it does even out. Or maybe it just zaps your taste buds into submission.

Just like Ole Smoky Original, this shine is *100 proof*. Treat it as such.

If you want to laugh at some friends' expressions from drinking from a jar of shine, then pass this jar to them and have 'em take a swig. For that reason alone, I enjoy having a jar of Ole Smoky Original, and Ole Smoky White Lightnin' - give them the option of corny, or firey. Pour accordingly.

The first sentence of Ole Smoky's website describing White Lightnin' is: For mixin'. And with good reason. See the little vertical lettering on the label? It's a small detail that's easily overlooked. It says "Mountain Made Neutral Spirits." This shine is filtered 6 times (they claim for smoothness, I beg to differ), so it's kinda clean, but definitely bracing.

As Ole Smoky itself suggests, I really enjoy White Lightnin' for ratcheting up another drink, like a tasty hard lemonade. Or, I kick some flavored shine up in power (some flavored shines can have a lower proof of 40 to 60 or so). In that respect, this stuff really shines (pun intended..._sorry_.....no, not really) because it won't mess up the flavors you're going for too badly, it will just add some strength and alcoholic presence to whatever you're making.

Unlike Original, that had an ear of corn on the seal between lid and jar, this has a thunderbolt. Your mixed drink or cocktail will have a characteristic sharper edge on the finish, which I feel a little thunderbolt logo is an appropriate approximation for. Zing!

While I don't recommend this as your introduction to moonshine (for that, I'd suggest Old Smoky Original or Popcorn Sutton's Tennessee White Whiskey), I do think it has a place in your selection of spirits to choose from. You can make excellent cocktails by kickin' them up a bit with White Lightnin', or adding things to White Lightnin' to make your own concoctions/infusions/whatever, if you care to.

I'll finish up with another recommendation for the Ole Smoky Pour Lid. Seriously, it's an awesome little piece of bar gear for pouring from a jar.

Thanks for reading.

Shine on!


----------



## Scott W.

Would love to get me some of Popcorn Suttons shine. His or Tim Smiths. None to be found here up north.


----------



## JustinThyme

Scott W. said:


> Would love to get me some of Popcorn Suttons shine. His or Tim Smiths. None to be found here up north.


+1, the only good shine I've ever had came from a private still, nothing on the commercial market can match it. It not only packs a punch but packs the corn whiskey flavor to go with it. If I wanted rubbing alcohol flavor Id just go for the Everclear 190 and be done with it.


----------



## Scott W.

JustinThyme said:


> +1, the only good shine I've ever had came from a private still, nothing on the commercial market can match it. It not only packs a punch but packs the corn whiskey flavor to go with it. If I wanted rubbing alcohol flavor Id just go for the Everclear 190 and be done with it.


Yeah, that'd be easy. I want that corn mash flavor.


----------



## stonecutter2

JustinThyme said:


> +1, the only good shine I've ever had came from a private still, nothing on the commercial market can match it. It not only packs a punch but packs the corn whiskey flavor to go with it. If I wanted rubbing alcohol flavor Id just go for the Everclear 190 and be done with it.


This is distinctly "Everclear-like" and I agree with you, the corn whiskey characteristic is a classic shine flavor profile. The difference being...I can take a shot of this. But I won't take a shot of Everclear 

Fun sidenote: At 100 proof, both Ole Smoky Original and White Lightnin' produce an excellent sapphire blue flame when sprayed from your mouth toward a campfire or firepit. We tried it in TN just for kicks.


----------



## stonecutter2

Scott W. said:


> Would love to get me some of Popcorn Suttons shine. His or Tim Smiths. None to be found here up north.


We were pretty excited to stop in a liquor store in Gatlinburg and see a whole display full of Popcorn Sutton shine. My brother-in-law and I were anxious to try it for some time.

It's great stuff, very clean corn whiskey flavor, SO smooth, awesome warmth all the way down.

I'll be posting a review of that, as well.


----------



## Scott W.

stonecutter2 said:


> We were pretty excited to stop in a liquor store in Gatlinburg and see a whole display full of Popcorn Sutton shine. My brother-in-law and I were anxious to try it for some time.
> 
> It's great stuff, very clean corn whiskey flavor, SO smooth, awesome warmth all the way down.
> 
> I'll be posting a review of that, as well.


Please do...I'd be interested in reading it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Thanks for taking the time to do a review!


----------



## Isonj

Nice review. I tried this when I was at smokers last year. I can now pick it up at my local Kroger which was a nice surprise.


----------



## [email protected]

I've had popcorn suttons and Tim smiths climax.....IMO TIM SMITH hit the nail,on the head and when at close to tepid it has a slight honey finish.....I can get all the time smith y'all want I thnk it's $40 a fifth bt have to check, maybe a liter. Popcorn is a little harder to get, have to go through friends brother who loves in Tennessee, but both are worth it. Let me know I'd be happy to do a run.


----------

